

Sneak Preview: Many Famous Coders at Work - besquali
http://return42.blogspot.com/2009/08/sneak-preview-many-famous-coders-at.html

======
ajg1977
Looking forward to this. For anyone interested, here's the people covered in
the book. Personally I'm a little disappointed that somebody like Carmack,
Abrash or Sweeney isn't covered, but it's still a fine list.

Frances Allen: Pioneer in optimizing compilers, first woman to win the Turing
Award (2006) and first female IBM fellow

Joe Armstrong: Inventor of Erlang

Joshua Bloch: Author of the Java collections framework, now at Google

Bernie Cosell: One of the main software guys behind the original ARPANET IMPs
and a master debugger

Douglas Crockford: JSON founder, JavaScript architect at Yahoo!

L. Peter Deutsch: Author of Ghostscript, implementer of Smalltalk-80 at Xerox
PARC and Lisp 1.5 on PDP-1

Brendan Eich: Inventor of JavaScript, CTO of the Mozilla Corporation

Brad Fitzpatrick: Writer of LiveJournal, OpenID, memcached, and Perlbal

Dan Ingalls: Smalltalk implementor and designer

Simon Peyton Jones: Coinventor of Haskell and lead designer of Glasgow Haskell
Compiler

Donald Knuth: Author of The Art of Computer Programming and creator of TeX

Peter Norvig: Director of Research at Google and author of the standard text
on AI

Guy Steele: Coinventor of Scheme and part of the Common Lisp Gang of Five,
currently working on Fortress

Ken Thompson: Inventor of UNIX

Jamie Zawinski: Author of XEmacs and early Netscape/Mozilla hacker

